# NGB New Guitar BuildSkervesen Lizard FF7



## Shunpeita0212 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Guys!!
I decide posting my Lizard FF7 building thread.

My deposit arrived June/27/2013.
This is my second Skervesen(first one is Raptor6)

Let's Start
Enjoy!!


Pic No.1&#8658;Body


----------



## vilk (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't see the picture in the thread. But I opened it in another tab and deleted some url/stuff and saw-- the top looks nice!


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry man!
I fixed it


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks good but what happened to the upper left side of the neck pickup route?


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pics No.2&#8658;Body Colored


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pics No.3&#8658;Body=Deep blue sea


----------



## JPMike (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see the final outcome of this, it will be sexy as hell!!


----------



## Jackley (Aug 18, 2013)

Bloody hell that finish looks amazing so far! Keen to see how this goes!


----------



## Jlang (Aug 18, 2013)

Skervesen seriously has some of the best blues I have EVER seen. good god damn.


----------



## Mklane (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking tasty!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 18, 2013)

killer!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 18, 2013)

Diggin that blue! Awesome stoof.


----------



## decoy205 (Aug 18, 2013)

Noice!!


----------



## Gemmeadia (Aug 19, 2013)

Man, thats one of the sickest finishes ive seen in a long time!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 21, 2013)

Please tell me you're going with a nice high gloss on that top!


----------



## Suitable (Aug 21, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmm nice!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 21, 2013)

Lookin' quite sexy so far ;D


----------



## donray1527 (Aug 22, 2013)

oh my god lol that color <3


----------



## baryton (Aug 22, 2013)

You got very lucky, I made my first deposit on June 6 for a Shoggie 8 strings and it doesn't yet started


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Aug 22, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Please tell me you're going with a nice high gloss on that top!


 
Yes!! My order is gloss finish for the top & matte finish for the back.
body back will be not stained,natural matte finish.



baryton said:


> You got very lucky, I made my first deposit on June 6 for a Shoggie 8 strings and it doesn't yet started


 
Please wait to make your guitar building get started in comfort. 
Skervesen is an absolutely reliable company


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice color


----------



## baryton (Aug 22, 2013)

Shunpeita0212 said:


> Please wait to make your guitar building get started in comfort.
> Skervesen is an absolutely reliable company




Thank you bro, I'm not so worried, just a little Jealous


----------



## drock (Aug 27, 2013)

My deposit was paid 08/may and I only received a uncolored body pic 2 months ago ...
No further pics and after 3-4 reminder mails (I am in week 16, the guitar should be ready by now) without feedback I've given up


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

The Lizard is probably my favorite shape of theirs... That and the Swan... Wish they'd email me back, though...


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 27, 2013)

They are very obviously very busy right now. The blackat transition and huge influx of orders might have something to do with it. My 4 months is up in a couple days and Maciek admits to me they are doing their best to catch up but don't want to move faster as they'll only make mistakes. 

Yes, email replies are slow, no doubt. And I'm a flippin' nag!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

So you're the reason they won't talk to me... I'm gonna come to your house and cut you...


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 27, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> So you're the reason they won't talk to me... I'm gonna come to your house and cut you...



ha!!


----------



## iloki (Aug 27, 2013)

drock said:


> My deposit was paid 08/may and I only received a uncolored body pic 2 months ago ...
> No further pics and after 3-4 reminder mails (I am in week 16, the guitar should be ready by now) without feedback I've given up



They have been absolutely slammed with new business (and with good reason!).. its really no excuse for the lack of communications, but you should definitely continue to try to get a hold of them. Make sure you're using the skervesen.eu email (the old commelina.eu doesn't appear to be working anymore) and bug them on Facebook to make sure they're getting your messages 

I was quoted 10 weeks when I put my deposit down in Feb/March. It was the end of July before I received my build, they are definitely behind schedule, just do your best to be patient


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 27, 2013)

iloki said:


> They have been absolutely slammed with new business (and with good reason!).. its really no excuse for the lack of communications, but you should definitely continue to try to get a hold of them. Make sure you're using the skervesen.eu email (the old commelina.eu doesn't appear to be working anymore) and bug them on Facebook to make sure they're getting your messages
> 
> I was quoted 10 weeks when I put my deposit down in Feb/March. It was the end of July before I received my build, they are definitely behind schedule, just do your best to be patient



Yup, that's what I do. Maciek is probably like "damn!" every time he sees my name pop up on FB with a new message


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 29, 2013)

iloki said:


> They have been absolutely slammed with new business (and with good reason!).. its really no excuse for the lack of communications, but you should definitely continue to try to get a hold of them. Make sure you're using the skervesen.eu email (the old commelina.eu doesn't appear to be working anymore) and bug them on Facebook to make sure they're getting your messages
> 
> I was quoted 10 weeks when I put my deposit down in Feb/March. It was the end of July before I received my build, they are definitely behind schedule, just do your best to be patient



Well I must admit, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who has experienced this - I sent my deposit on March 19th and was quoted 9 weeks and so far only received one unstained pic from back in May. The last correspondence I got was from a month ago saying they'd have an update for me "next week." I don't want to rush them but I'm also a little bummed that I'm on week 23 and only have the one picture to show for it :/ Might have to bug them again soon knowing other people pester them too!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 29, 2013)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Well I must admit, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who has experienced this - I sent my deposit on March 19th and was quoted 9 weeks and so far only received one unstained pic from back in May. The last correspondence I got was from a month ago saying they'd have an update for me "next week." I don't want to rush them but I'm also a little bummed that I'm on week 23 and only have the one picture to show for it :/ Might have to bug them again soon knowing other people pester them too!



They are most certainly very busy with work. Your guitar is likely in an automated work process and is probably pretty far along already. I wish I'd get more pics as well, but I guess that's a bit of a luxury. 

With some luck, we'll get our guitars very soon!  

 <---why left handed?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 29, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> They are most certainly very busy with work. Your guitar is likely in an automated work process and is probably pretty far along already. I wish I'd get more pics as well, but I guess that's a bit of a luxury.
> 
> With some luck, we'll get our guitars very soon!
> 
> <---why left handed?



Oh yeah, they seem like they've been crazy busy! I'm not freaking out about the wait, I'd rather they take their time and make it perfect! 

Last I heard was about a month ago saying they were in the process of fretting the neck so hopefully it won't be much longer 

Back on topic - gorgeous looking guitar you've got, man! Can't wait to see her finished!


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 7, 2013)

crazy shaped guitar!


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 7, 2013)

Blue lizards are definitely amongst my favourite skervys.


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Sep 18, 2013)

Pic No.4&#8658;Fretboard

Do you understand what wood is this??


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Sep 18, 2013)

Shunpeita0212 said:


> Pic No.4&#8658;Fretboard
> 
> Do you understand what wood is this??



I absolutely LOVE pale moon ebony! This thing is ridiculous! Congrats mate! Its gorgeous


----------



## Casper777 (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha!! Great fingerboard!! 

and I think we shared the same piece of pale moon ebony 
I received a picture some weeks ago from the freatboard of my raptor 6 and it looks about the same!! 

I can't wait to have more pictures... I'm at the 16 weeks also, but I prefer they don't rush and make a perfect guitar!

I'm sure it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking neck!!

I'm at about 20 weeks with a couple more to go. I'm ok with it as long as it's right!


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Oct 14, 2013)

UPDATE TIME IS COMING!!

Pics No.5&#8658;Ready for assembly


----------



## chrisxrome (Oct 14, 2013)

Man that thing is gorgeous! Fingerboard is intense. Should be a happy chappy!


----------



## Carnage (Oct 14, 2013)

Not seen a body design like that before, digging it!


----------



## Jlang (Oct 14, 2013)

That gloss reallllllllllly makes it kick.


----------



## darren (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, i was NOT expecting that! Nice!


----------



## jahosy (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice! 

The body wood is showing up like a body binding


----------



## FIXXXER (Oct 14, 2013)

fingerboard is amazing! Oo


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 14, 2013)

That gloss omgaasm


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 14, 2013)

Dayum dude! That came out killer!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 15, 2013)

Man, that gets me all conflicted. The "before" carve was awesome, and this is too! I would be hard pressed to not order another one with the same finish but the other carve if I was you.


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, Can't wait to see more progress! That finish is amazing, As said It looks stunning before the carve too!


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Dec 16, 2013)

Update time is coming!!
almost done!!
THIS IS ONE OF THE SICKEST GUITAR I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## icos211 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ho.

Ly.

.....


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW! That is just exceptional. This is the best Skervy I've seen to date.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 16, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> WOW! That is just exceptional. This is the best Skervy I've seen to date.



 Yep. My feelings exactly. Who painted/stained that? It appears as if they brought someone new in, because that is a whole other level above the usual stuff. It's a shame it's missing a string, though.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow..this is like...the nicest skervesen I've ever seen.


----------



## MattyinChains (Dec 17, 2013)

Jaw literally dropped...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmm, this is actually one of the very first times I've enjoyed that "pale moon" stuff. Very nice!  Now, when you say "almost done", what is missing?


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Dec 17, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Hmm, this is actually one of the very first times I've enjoyed that "pale moon" stuff. Very nice!  Now, when you say "almost done", what is missing?


 
FINAL PAYMENT ONLY!!


----------



## patata (Dec 17, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh god that looks un-fookin-believable. Congratulations man. PME is stunning!


----------



## Minoin (Dec 17, 2013)

This is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow... Normally I'm no fan of quilted maple, but damn, that is one o' the finest Skervesens I've seen!


----------



## schwiz (Dec 17, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> WOW! That is just exceptional. This is the best Skervy I've seen to date.



Wow, I am right there with you. This thing is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 17, 2013)

Shunpeita0212 said:


>



wow, this is one of the most simple skervesens ive ever seen but it really makes *such* a big impact on the beauty


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear lord...


----------



## Shimme (Dec 17, 2013)

That is literally beautiful. The fretboard makes it look like theres literally a branch running through the neck. Too much else going on to name it all without looking like a dork. Sweet Jesus. That's a good one.

Looking forward to seeing more in a NGD!


----------



## dougk (Dec 18, 2013)

That is absolutely, 100% stunning.

Bravo. Bravo.


----------



## Lillub85 (Dec 18, 2013)

I started moaning when I saw that pic.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 18, 2013)

That looks amazing. One of the best looking Skervys I've seen for sure.


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 18, 2013)

It's so beautiful..


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 19, 2013)

That is crazy stunning. Fantastic guitar!


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 21, 2013)

I will proudly display the load in my shorts, brought on by this skervy.


----------



## WillVinson (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful guitar!!! Like others, this is probably the most amazing guitar I have ever seen! Can't wait to start getting pics of mine..


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 22, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> I will proudly display the load in my shorts, brought on by this skervy.



Well...? We're waiting.








...


----------



## DredFul (Dec 22, 2013)

The match between the natural wood vibe and the blue is almost too good 

And I must say that the white coils look a bit out of place to me. I would prefer creams  but anyway, it is awesome! As I tend to say: 10/10 would play.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 22, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Well...? We're waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm supposed to post pics? I thought this was sevenstring.org, not seveninches.org 

Staying on topic, that pale moon ebony is unreal!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Well, you said you'd display it and be proud, but perhaps you meant framed on your wall?


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 22, 2013)

This is the most gorgeous guitar ever to exist


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 22, 2013)

Ho. Lee. Shit.

100% Win


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 23, 2013)

wow that top is gorgeous


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 24, 2013)

SUPER nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Shunpeita0212 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Guys!!
Photo of my Lizard is uploaded on Skervesen's Facebook page!!
Check it!!

https://www.facebook.com/skervesenguitars


----------

